

Why Gates is richer than Allen - an Ed Roberts story - astrec
http://www.cringely.com/2010/04/the-last-ed-roberts-story/

======
allenp
I guess the question is - would Allen have made the same decisions had he been
in charge of Microsoft? It is very possible he would have made different
decisions that would have made his 64% share not worth as much as his eventual
36% share. This is a really interesting bit of history.

